
The idea of empathy for all ignores the limits of human psychology - rising-sky
http://nautil.us/issue/51/limits/no-you-cant-feel-sorry-for-everyone-rp
======
Nomentatus
Too true. Spend a day reading the official online news outlets for China and
Russia and you'll know how tribal we are to the bone. Unfortunately a lack of
empathy plus a controlled press leads very quickly to mass delusion.

